# E.bay Timewasting Trolls?



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Pi55ed off.

Is there a way to leave negative feedback as a seller on the bay anyone?

I've been left stuck for payment on a couple of auctions after clearing out a lot of my movie related Diecast models.

Two rare Gone in 60 Seconds models (The 1974 version) sold almost three weeks ago. I waited a fortnight for payment/response to my e.mails, then made a second chance offer. The second chance bidder had already sourced one of the models by then from overseas, so reluctantly he had to refuse.

The day after that I hear from the original bidder asking if they are still available. I told him they were, but he'd have to pay sharpish.

No word for three days.

He can stick his payment now, the models are being re-listed tonight, but I'm still fed up that as a seller I am unable to leave negative feedback for this timewaster.


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Sellers can only leave positive feedback for buyers, or no feedback at all. Don't be tempted to leave a positive with a negative comment either, as that constitutes an eBay policy breach and will automatically be removed at the buyer's request, while you're left with a policy violation black mark that can lead to account restrictions. 

All you can do is open a UPI dispute after 7 days, and if the buyer doesn't cough up they will get a non-payment strike and you will get your listing and FVF fees refunded. Sellers can set their preferences to block buyers with two or more UPI strikes from bidding. That's as far as eBay are prepared to go, lest they compromise the "buyer experience". :lol:


----------



## Rigsby (Jan 3, 2012)

hotmog said:


> Sellers can only leave positive feedback for buyers, or no feedback at all. Don't be tempted to leave a positive with a negative comment either, as that constitutes an eBay policy breach and will automatically be removed at the buyer's request, while you're left with a policy violation black mark that can lead to account restrictions.
> 
> All you can do is open a UPI dispute after 7 days, and if the buyer doesn't cough up they will get a non-payment strike and you will get your listing and FVF fees refunded. Sellers can set their preferences to block buyers with two or more UPI strikes from bidding. That's as far as eBay are prepared to go, lest they compromise the "buyer experience". :lol:


Not much more to say! you are stuffed mate as a seller.


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

I really sympathise with you its really annoying that buyers can do no wrong in ebay's eyes. They can p*** you about till the cows come home and it costs you more money as you have to re-list items again.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

It's a nightmare, been said already but as a seller were stuffed, i sold a watch movement for Â£5 and the post office took 7 days to deliver it to a UK address and he gave me a "one star" rating which ebay said they could do nothing about. Then another chap moaned i charged too much for posting recorded Â£2.50, even though thats what it cost me........ another "one star" rating............. then they fight to the last second and don't pay for a week, and you have to be polite otherwise they will give you a "one star" and too many one stars mean your account is restricted.......


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

As well as the truly annoying non-payers there's also the buyers who decline to pay for recorded delivery and then claim for non delivery when sent by ordinary postage. When you dispute this with Ebay you find that Ebay have already created a hold amount on your Paypal Account and they just say they'll refund the full amount themselves and then reclaim it from you!!!! So,that leaves a seller open to just another buyer scam!!!! and leaves me short a watch and the cost of postage too, What ever happened to Caveat Emptor?

If I want to dispose of odd bits and bobs, and cheapies how can I justify a postage cost of as much as the item is worth? I really can't, so no more selling on fleabay, I'll just wait until the Vide Grenier season starts again in a few months time!!!!


----------



## msidgwick (Jan 23, 2012)

Im a regular user of ebay but to buy only now as the fees for selling items has hit the roof and become to much of a pain so i now use Gumtree and Preloved to sell my unwanted items and i have received nothing but positivity from these sites and no fees as the buyers can collect.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Got an absolute moron just now who sold me something described as mint. Took two weeks to deliver and arrived all scratched and manky. Complained to Ebay and said I wanted a part refund. Seller agreed but still has not paid up. His time runs out in 2 hours and hopefully ebay suspend him for not paying up. I know I'll get the cash anyway as I paid from my Paypal balance.

Just composing his feedback at the moment.


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Alas said:


> Got an absolute moron just now who sold me something described as mint. Took two weeks to deliver and arrived all scratched and manky. Complained to Ebay and said I wanted a part refund. Seller agreed but still has not paid up. His time runs out in 2 hours and hopefully ebay suspend him for not paying up. I know I'll get the cash anyway as I paid from my Paypal balance.
> 
> Just composing his feedback at the moment.


eBay won't enforce any request for a partial refund, whilst you keep the item. If the watch is SNAD (Significantly Not As Described), then you will have to return it tracked for a full refund.

That said, however, eBay do sometimes issue "no fault" refunds where they, not the seller, reimburse the buyer without the buyer having to return the item.


----------



## chris r (Oct 17, 2011)

Touch wood, I've been quite lucky with buying and selling on "the bay". The minute my auctions close I send out the invoice. Hopefully that shows them that I am on the ball and won't take any guff. I've had some sellers take 3-4 days to send me an invoice before, which to me shows that seller doesn't care, so why should I?

I still pay bang on time though (polish that halo).

the one thing that does annoy me is when you have an auction running and you have a couple of dozen watchers. I keep thinking, "there is going to be a bidding frenzy any minute". and the auction closes with 1 bid. what were those other 23 people waiting for exactly?


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

chris r said:


> the one thing that does annoy me is when you have an auction running and you have a couple of dozen watchers. I keep thinking, "there is going to be a bidding frenzy any minute". and the auction closes with 1 bid. what were those other 23 people waiting for exactly?


To see how much your item sold for. They are more than likely sellers with a similar item to list, and want to know what they should start the bidding/set their reserve at. :wink1:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I used to buy and sell on fleabay and didn't have many problems, I still buy but just can't be bothered to sell any mopre since they changed their policy regarding -ve feedback not being possible to leave for crap buyers :taz:

My son sold a couple of items recently and was messed about, never received payment and then had to lodge a non payment wotsit with fleabay just to get his fees back.. it makes you rather irate (to put it very mildly  )

John...


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

eBay is not as fun as it used to be anymore.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

:fyou: to ebay, why people still use it is beyond me.


----------



## LeeKaye (Jun 3, 2011)

hotmog said:


> chris r said:
> 
> 
> > the one thing that does annoy me is when you have an auction running and you have a couple of dozen watchers. I keep thinking, "there is going to be a bidding frenzy any minute". and the auction closes with 1 bid. what were those other 23 people waiting for exactly?
> ...


Yeah, I sell and I often have 8-9 people watching with no bids, it kind of annoys me, but as you say, they are interested in the result. Not bidding. I have had items with 47 watchers, and thought it would end in an bid frenzy, but ends with 1 bid. I've now developed a habit of not looking at them for 48 hours before they finish, so I hopefully end with a nice surpise.

I would say in general, compared to the last 3-4 years, my sales are down, I sell mainly clothes and people just aren't buying as many.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

desmondus rotundus said:


> :fyou: to ebay, why people still use it is beyond me.


Hi Des

I've done quite well out of fleabay in the past but just can't be bothered any more :wallbash:

I once bought four guitars from a local bootsale for Â£40 (fir the lot) and each of them sold for around Â£70 each  , I wouldn't have got that amount anywhere else :yahoo:

Also, I once bought a small suitcase for Â£40 as I saw a few Seiko Digitals inside, when I went through it at home, I found a bag with 17 brand new Omega Lizard straps in!!

They were 19 and 20mm, some were gilt buckles and some were SS..

Of the 17 I sold 13 on the bay and made Â£340 minus fees B)

I should still have four left but i've misplaced two of them..

Cheers, John


----------



## xtriple (Dec 4, 2011)

Scared stiff of selling on eBay now. Never been a big seller on there (though I've bought loads) but now, not at all. Got a couple of watches I really need to get rid of and because they're quartz and new, the ideal market is eBay, but, it's not going to happen.

Oh hum.


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

I would often use ebay whether its to buy or sell.

My rules are simple.

Paypal, and registered mail signed for with tracking number and insurance.

And if they don't like it, they can take a hike.

It's the only way to avoid all the bull and agro.

And it avoids someone saying the goods didn't arrive etc etc. . .

Up until now I been pretty lucky.

Now I said that though Im probably gonna be jinxed


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

remb1000 said:


> I would often use ebay whether its to buy or sell.
> 
> My rules are simple.
> 
> ...


I feel a SNAD coming on.... :help:


----------



## jpjsavage (Jul 9, 2011)

I agree with much of what as been said already. As a seller, you are pretty powerless when faced with non-payment.


----------

